# Backup Camera



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Hi All - Does anyone know if you can set the car such that the rear camera stays on for a few extra seconds as you start driving forward? My other car (non-Tesla) has this and I really like it. I know I can manually turn it on but, looking for auto. TIA


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Don't believe so, but I'm curious. What's the advantage?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My Polestar rental did that. I turned that off ASAP because it seemed to stay on based on distance instead of time. So I'd put it into drive, then decide to set a destination and tweak HVAC, and I couldn't because the display was showing the backup camera.

I agree, there's no setting for that, but you can manually turn on the rear camera view at any time.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Thanks, I like it when parallel parking on a busy street or when backing out of my driveway on a busy street that has a corner that cars drive fast. Just a minor nit. TIA


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Shilliard528 said:


> Thanks, I like it when parallel parking on a busy street or when backing out of my driveway on a busy street that has a corner that cars drive fast. Just a minor nit. TIA


I believe that if you _manually _turn on the backup camera view, first, THEN perform your reversing, that the backup camera view will remain on after you go back into drive.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

garsh said:


> I believe that if you _manually _turn on the backup camera view, first, THEN perform your reversing, that the backup camera view will remain on after you go back into drive.


Yes, rear camera view will stay on until you manually close it out in this scenario.


----------



## dlorenz786 (Oct 6, 2021)

Shilliard528 said:


> Hi All - Does anyone know if you can set the car such that the rear camera stays on for a few extra seconds as you start driving forward? My other car (non-Tesla) has this and I really like it. I know I can manually turn it on but, looking for auto. TIA


Can't you simply press the camera icon? (Looks like a camera lens with a reflection in it. Or if you prefer, it looks like the computer lens in 2002 - A Space Odyssey.)
Anyway, upon my driving forward, my X's screen defaults to my last screen configuration which usually has the rear camera displayed.

"What are you doing, Daaaaaaavvvve?"


----------

